# Installing tile on 3/8" steel plate - seeking advice



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Thank you for reading -

I have a project where I'll be installing tile flooring on 3/8" steel plate. This floor has no discernible deflection. Question is; do I need hardiebacker or similar products? This will be for a bathroom including shower floor. 

Any advice is much appreciated!

GT


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

Steel flooring? Never heard that one. What's the application?


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

aptpupil said:


> Steel flooring? Never heard that one. What's the application?


Converting a Titan II Missile Silo into a home. Yes, some days I wish I were kidding... but I'm not. 


GT


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

And to add some detail, this is a temp controlled area so I don't see any expansion / contraction. Thanks!

GT


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm not a tile guy, but my instinct would be to put something down. I wouldn't trust the steel not to move, even if the Temps are controlled. 

I'd be more inclined to plywood glued and screwed down than hardibacker. But I'd also wait for more opinions


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

The entire project deserves a thread.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

The steel will expand & contract.

It will also transmit vibrations which likely won't be felt but can wreak havoc with a rigid membrane like a tile floor.

You'll need some sort of uncoupling/separating layer under the tile.

I agree with Dan, yhis could be a very cool thread,

Interested to hear what the tile guys say.


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

SamM said:


> I'm not a tile guy, but my instinct would be to put something down. I wouldn't trust the steel not to move, even if the Temps are controlled.
> 
> I'd be more inclined to plywood glued and screwed down than hardibacker. But I'd also wait for more opinions


The 3/8" steel plate is held in place by a mix of 6 - 18" I Beams. 

And just out of curiosity... are you going to be in the area to screw plywood down through this? Keep in mind that on an I beam you'll be screwing through the plate AND the I beam. 

GT


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Dan_Watson said:


> The entire project deserves a thread.


I actually have one in another (car, not contractor) forum. However, its in a private subscribed area so it isn't Internet searchable. It's been a 5+ year adventure full of some crazy stuff. 

Started as a site completely filled with water and now I'm trying to tile. Feels like the home stretch. 

GT


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Here are a few pics. The first picture is the commode sitting on the 1st floor. The blue tape outlines where the walls will go. Shower will be walk in from the right, the double sink will be on the left. 

Second picture is actually of level 3 but is the same construction. I took that panel out to get to some junk from underneath out easier. Just posting it so you guys can see what its all made of. 

And so you guys are less likely to think I'm full of crap. 

GT

P.S. When talking about underground, the floors are labeled lowest numerically closest to the surface. So level one is above level 3.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Epoxy plywood down, Ditra on top of that and tile away.


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

Gt pm me. I will get you in touch with several manufacturer technical reps who can get you set up with a turn key solution and warrenty documents for it.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, cool project. Definitely looking forward to updates on this.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Missile_Museum

thread of the year material:thumbsup:

why tile it?


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

Tom Struble said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Titan_Missile_Museum
> 
> thread of the year material:thumbsup:
> 
> why tile it?


Yeah... the museum is awesome. In fact, I supply them with some of their trinkets. The rebar used in this thing is huge so I cut it up and they sell it. 

Your "Why tile it?" question is interesting as I was asking myself the same thing last night. I'd love a brushed metal look but after a lot of research it seems like there is no great way to clear coat the metal. 

Looked into powder coating in place but that isn't reasonable. 

My latest thought has been to buy some stainless sheet... cut to the curve and affix it to the current metal. That would allow me to be able get the look I want at a reasonable price. 

Since this is the master bed / bath I will have some other flooring in this area (probably carpet for comfort and acoustic advantages). 

Any more creative thoughts or suggestions are much appreciated!

GT


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

If you really want to go with tile I would put a separation membrane down over a 1/4" cement backer board glued down to the floor with a good modified thinset. Prep the floor with a low grit sandpaper to provide some grab for the thinset. That being said, I wouldn't go with tile at all, if what you say is true about the well conditioned environment, I agree that expansion shouldn't be a huge problem due to minimal thermal flux, It would look cleaner and possibly cost less to get an epoxy top coating poured in with the colour of your choosing. Creates a nice polished look and will hold up to anything you throw at it. Epoxy terrazzo is another option.


----------



## GTHill (Jun 10, 2012)

carp.addict said:


> If you really want to go with tile I would put a separation membrane down over a 1/4" cement backer board glued down to the floor with a good modified thinset. Prep the floor with a low grit sandpaper to provide some grab for the thinset. That being said, I wouldn't go with tile at all, if what you say is true about the well conditioned environment, I agree that expansion shouldn't be a huge problem due to minimal thermal flux, It would look cleaner and possibly cost less to get an epoxy top coating poured in with the colour of your choosing. Creates a nice polished look and will hold up to anything you throw at it. Epoxy terrazzo is another option.


I've thought about coatings like are sold for DIY concrete shop floors for other parts of the complex. But what you are talking about sounds much thicker maybe? Will also do some searching for Epoxy terrazzo; not familiar with that. Thanks!

GT


----------



## carp.addict (Dec 26, 2015)

Terrazzo is just a mix of aggregate and a binder like concrete or epoxy, normally it's layed about 1/4" thick over concrete slabs, but for your special circumstance I would assume a thicker layer would be more appropriate, you would have to talk to a specialist in the field, as there are many different types of epoxy for different uses and situations.


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

other option, cork flooring. softer with slight insulation and soundproofing.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

Concrete might give it the industrial upscale look. Uncoupling membrane (ancient Romans used to use a layer of sand as an uncoupler) with acid stained concrete slab.


----------

